# Satin and Dutch Cross



## paulfaithw (Aug 13, 2013)

I am just getting started breeding rabbits. Up until now we have just kept Dutch rabbits as pets, but now we starting a breeding operation. Currently a pair of Californians and an Opal Dutch female. What would happen if we breed the dutch to a brown Satin? What would the markings be like? The primary purpose of the rabbits are for meat, but with a secondary purpose of having pet rabbits to sell. I would like the pet rabbits to have good coloring as the female dutch is very pristine in her markings and is registered. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 13, 2013)

Honestly, I wouldn't do this cross. A Satin is nearly double the size of a Dutch; most people really don't like the idea of breeding a big buck to a small doe - it makes it more likely that the doe will have trouble kindling.

But, since you asked about the markings - you'd get Dutch-style markings, just not very good ones. There would be some white on the feet, probably some on the face; you might even get a band across the shoulders on some of the babies. Chances are, though they'd be "pretty," the markings wouldn't come even close to the Standard's description of "good" Dutch markings.

I must admit, I am curious - where is this rabbit registered? Opal isn't a recognized color for Dutch in the U. S.


----------



## paulfaithw (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry, she is actually a chocolate dutch. 
Okay, so a little back story on the situation. We are just getting ready to start breeding- probably will do our first tonight with the Californians..
We have a female dutch tracked down and she will be breed to a Satin male. She just finished a litter with him and had fantastic success- 8 kittens. I am just wondering what to expect out of the kittens coloring.
My idea was to then breed her to one of her male kittens in the future- hopefully one with reasonable dutch markings to get back to dutch marking. (Really the problem here is dutch bucks are in short supply in our area.) I was just looking for ideas on if this will work.
The main goal is to raise meat rabbits for our families use- but if we can sell pet rabbits on the side to subsidize food cost- all the better.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 13, 2013)

The frustrating thing about about "marked" breeds like the Dutch, is that even outstanding markings on the  parents don't guarantee good markings on their offspring. For the few that are show quality, you'll get a whole bunch that just don't make the grade. Even unshowable Dutch are gorgeous rabbits, though!


----------

